# Primarch height



## Darkoan (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok this seems like an innocuous question, but I am doing a piece of artwork involving all 20 (oh, ok, only 18 at this stage) Primarchs. What info do we have on the heights of Primarchs? Also, what about relative size?

I got this idea from another thread - apparently people would love to see a 'family portrait' of the Primarchs and the Emperor. And I admit, I got all hot and bothered seeing the cover art to the upcoming HH book.

Also, out of curiosity, can anyone say whether there WASNT an opportunity for all the Primarchs to have been together? I have a feeling no, but Im thinking early on in the GC it could have been possible.

So we have Magnus as the tallest, Alpharius as the smallest - any other ideas? Surely the others arent all equal height...
Also, would Alpharius and Omegon both be in a 'family portrait'? So many questions


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't know the relative heights on hand. Magnus was supposedly very tall, though.

As for their actual height, probably around 9 feet, assuming a 7'4 Space Marine (sans armor). Since they said a Space Marine is in proportion to a Primarch as a man is to a Space Marine. Both are described as going to the chest of the other.

Have all the Primarchs gathered? No. Alpharius wasn't picked up until the last 30 years of the GC. Too late for a gathering.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd love to see a Primachs' "Last Supper" art work, stuff the fluff and put them all in there. I guess their relative sizes would come down to the outline of their persona from the fluff.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Cool project! There _is_ that silly picture of the Emperor with all of his sons, but they're toddlers. This would be a much more epic piece. I don't think specific heights are listed anywhere, but proportionally, hailene has the right idea.


----------



## Darkoan (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah its a bit of fun - for my first attempt Im using photoshop to create a scene from existing images. Kind of like that image of the Emperor, SOS and Custodians standing in their armour. 
I tested Sanguinius standing in a Greek orthodox church, and Im salivating waiting to get this done.

I ask because the cover art suggests some Primarchs are taller than others - Horus, Magnus and Khan clearly tower over their brothers, and Angron looks shorter, although there could be any explanation for this.

Putting Magnus and Alpharius to one side, Im going out on a limb and GUESSING Horus, Khan, Mortarion and Perturabo are slightly taller than the mean (for a Primarch) and Angron, Curze and Lorgar are below the mean.

Any comments on that?

And I know Alphamegon were found late, but I dont see why that necessarily precludes a meeting, even for a day, at some stage. Is there evidence or are we just discussing likelihoods?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Most of the Primarchs were of a similar height with 3 exceptions- Alpharius/Omegon were the smallest, not really any taller than a large Astartes warrior, Magnus was clearly the largest but Ferrus Manus wasn't far behind being a head taller than the rest of his brothers.


----------



## doofyoofy (Mar 8, 2011)

Dont forget Vulkan, its in of the short story anthologies, the one with the Salamander and Ultramarine teamed up. Mentions that after Magnus, both Ferrus and Vulkan are the runners up in terms of size.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

I know a few were missing, but the Council of Nikea would be a good setting for a group shot... getting Magnus to smile would be a challenge :grin: Doesn't one of the GW artwork anthologies have a group picture when all the brothers were gathered on a review... hell, it looked about 200-300 feet in the air, so reviewing stand is an understatement, for the procession at Ullanor? Both of those events happened in the last days of the GC, when all the Primarchs were on board.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Over Two Meters Tall! said:


> I know a few were missing, but the Council of Nikea would be a good setting for a group shot... getting Magnus to smile would be a challenge :grin: Doesn't one of the GW artwork anthologies have a group picture when all the brothers were gathered on a review... hell, it looked about 200-300 feet in the air, so reviewing stand is an understatement, for the procession at Ullanor? Both of those events happened in the last days of the GC, when all the Primarchs were on board.


Nikaea didn't have all that many Primarchs there. To my knowledge, only Magnus, Fulgrim, Russ, Moration, and Sanguinius were at Nikaea.

At Ullanor there was only nine: Horus, Dorn, Angron, Fulgrim, Lorgar, Motarion, Sanguinius, Magnus, and the Kahn. That's only half of the Primarchs.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Certainly a challenging project. As for source material, all i can suggest is to have a look through the horus heresy collected visions and read all the hh books. I know that isn't much help but that is where the bulk of the info is going to come from. There may be some height comparisons that will help.


----------



## COMPNOR (Apr 21, 2010)

i was the one who suggested that in the other thread. but it would go back ,when there were all 20. the missing ones would be in the shadows on the edges, like the they didnt get enough exposure, the Emperor sitting in the middle, Horus to one side, then primarchs who didn't like eachother maybe glaring at one another, those who were good friends arms around eachother....


----------



## Darkoan (Oct 18, 2010)

COMPNOR said:


> i was the one who suggested that in the other thread. but it would go back ,when there were all 20. the missing ones would be in the shadows on the edges, like the they didnt get enough exposure, the Emperor sitting in the middle, Horus to one side, then primarchs who didn't like eachother maybe glaring at one another, those who were good friends arms around eachother....


Ah well if that was you, thank you for the idea. 
I was thinking more of a 'class photo' to start off, ie all of them standing proudly and in armour. Mainly because it would be easier. But the fly-on-the-wall photo of 21 of humanity's greatest badasses would be supremo (not to say time-consuming).

Yes I would like to add Primarchs 2 and 11, but cant imagine the backlash when one sees, draped lasciviously over Fulgrim, 2 muscly, yet hot, female Primarchs. 

Mmm this makes for an interesting short story - Alphamegon is found by Horus, after a certain amount of time, the Emperor is informed, he organises a big shindig for his children, and we watch the politics at 'The First Supper'. 

Perturabo tells Dorn to stop building a fort out of his mash and peas.

Vulkan yells out to Fulgrim to get out of the bathroom and stop reapplying lip gloss between courses.

Guilliman frowns at Alpharius passing notes under the table to Omegon.

Ferrus has just bet Sanguinius he can eat his whole meal using only his servo-arm.

Mortarion grabs the dozen bottles of pinot already on the table and asks what everyone else is drinking.

And Lorgar is patiently waiting for everyone to settle down so he can say grace.

And can you imagine the food and booze on offer? Just saying.


----------



## COMPNOR (Apr 21, 2010)

well obviously its your picture and you can do what you want with it, but i think part of the charm of it would not be seeing the actual missing primarchs, just their outline.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Darkoan said:


> Ah well if that was you, thank you for the idea.
> I was thinking more of a 'class photo' to start off, ie all of them standing proudly and in armour. Mainly because it would be easier. But the fly-on-the-wall photo of 21 of humanity's greatest badasses would be supremo (not to say time-consuming).
> 
> Yes I would like to add Primarchs 2 and 11, but cant imagine the backlash when one sees, draped lasciviously over Fulgrim, 2 muscly, yet hot, female Primarchs.
> ...


LOL Don't forget Russ ... eating without using his hands at all. And hopefully Sanguinius isn't molting. 

Do the serious one first though. I'm really looking forward to seeing your work.


----------

